# First Opera Attendance - Opera Atelier Toronoto Canada



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

In about a month, tickets will go on sale for the April 2016 production of Lucio Silla by Mozart at the Opera Atelier in Toronto Canada.

I had purchased a CD of Cecilia Bartoli's Mozart Arias and found several arias from Lucio Silla on this recording. This was when I discovered how fantastic opera music could be. I have heard this entire opera several times but this will be my first viewing. And, my first time ever attending an opera.

I live in Massachusetts but Toronto is not too far away. This opera isn't staged very often and I am just excited to go.

Has anyone been to this theater? What would be a good seat? I tend to like right in the middle straight back from center. I am looking at going on April 7, a Sunday performance at 3 p.m. Can anyone recommend somewhere to stay near the theater? I'll be flying in and will rely on a cab to get from the airport to the hotel or B&B. I just need something walking distance to the theater.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd never heard of this opera company (not that I would have) but it looks really interesting. 

The orchestra -- Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra -- performs on period instruments and the operas are historically informed productions (HIP). So, great!

The theater where they perform in Toronto is the Elgin Theatre, right on Young Street downtown, so pretty centrally located. I'd guess any downtown hotel would do for you, but Toronto members may have better advice there. I might also even call the theatre for suggestions. The Elgin Theatre itself looks fantastic!! (Can't insert photo link. Just Google "Elgin Theatre images."

The balcony looks like it extends pretty far forward toward the stage, much like my local house here in Sarasota. So, if it were me, I'd go for balcony, front row, toward the center. You''l get great acoustics and great view that way.

There's a second theater in this building -- the Wintergarden Theatre -- which looks even more fantastical than the Elgin. Apparently they offer tours. 

Looks like a great choice!


----------

